# Hello from down under...



## supastar99 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a long time lurker and I've finally worked up the courage to post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I live in Perth Australia (where makeup is overpriced) but coming on these forums really helps me out with selecting the right makeup for me so i don't waste my money. These forums are awesome!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello and


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi and


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## banjobama (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra! I'm going to visit Australia next year, I can't wait!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome!!
banjobama, you should come right now! Aussie dollar sucks at the moment


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! I'm going to visit Australia next year, I can't wait!_

 
sambibabe is right, you'll enjoy it here for sure


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 3, 2008)

hello and WELCOME <3


----------



## banjobama (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Welcome!!
banjobama, you should come right now! Aussie dollar sucks at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I would come now believe me, but I might be there this time next year! I want to visit Bon Scott's grave.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome! It's great to see more Aussies on here!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 4, 2008)

welcome!!


----------

